# Fracino Deli Grinder - any good?



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi all,

Wondering if anyone had any experience with Francino's range of deli grinders - I was looking at the low-volume one as a cheap solution for a market stall (focusing specifically on brewed coffee) I'm planning on doing. Are these very consistent? I don't usually go for Fracino stuff but this seems like a fairly good deal...

Here's the one I was looking at, for reference: http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Fracino%20Deli%20Grinders


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Good grinders - think they got the original price wrong though cos low volume ones retail for £300+vat not £1000. I can do you one for £300 delivered straight from the Fracino factory.


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

300+vat? I'll think about it, still looking around for my best options but cheers.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

No, £300 in total, including delivery....


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think the £1000 price is for the 'high' volume one, as they are all on the same page. Defo a bit odd to have it as the 'original' price and then have the price of the cheapest one next to it however.


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Yeah definitely a mistake/cheeky upsell somewhere. I've seen it elsewhere for the same sort of price, just wondering how it performs.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The deli grinders are rebadged Cunill grinders and are pretty good value for money.


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Am I right in saying this is the Cunill branded model? http://www.cunill.com/cafe/detalle_producto.php?idColeccio=3&idSubcoleccio=20#.Vcj0jvmqpBc


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks like the medium volume one but yes, that range...


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Is the burr set the same then? Just different motors for different volume models?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

60mm in low volume and 65mm in other 2. Motors get bigger as volume increases yes


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

coffeebean said:


> 60mm in low volume and 65mm in other 2. Motors get bigger as volume increases yes


Gonna revive this thread... which one is the most suitable for single dose for brewed?

The grinders seem to be good value for the money.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's Fracinos blurb about them:

"The Deli grinders are suitable for grinding all blends of coffee to be retailed by the bag and are available in three different sizes dependent on usage and volume. All models are suitable for espresso through to filter grind. The low volume deli grinder will grind 4 - 6 kilos per hour with a maximum running time of 20 minutes. The medium volume deli grinder will grind 6 - 10 kilos per hour with a maximum running time of 30 minutes. The high volume deli grinder is made entirely from stainless steel and has a unique vibration mechanism to ensure coffee settles into the bag. It will dispense between 10 and 15 kilos per hour with a maximum running time of 30 minutes."


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Yup, read that. It's not really clear RE: retention and adjustment (is it stepless?).

It seems like even low volume grinder would be enough, but there's not much information on the internets.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

They are stepless grinders. What sort of volumes are you looking at grinding?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

coffeebean said:


> They are stepless grinders. What sort of volumes are you looking at grinding?


Thanks.

It's for home use, no more than 500g a week.

I'll try to find some photos of the adjustment mechanism as I am not sure how that looks like (I.e. How repeatable are the grind settings).


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Why would you want a deli grinder to do 500g a week? For £350 I can get you a K3 Touch which is stepless, easily adjusted and on-demand......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Or get a used Santos, super brewed small footprint commercial deli grinder


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

coffeebean said:


> Why would you want a deli grinder to do 500g a week? For £350 I can get you a K3 Touch which is stepless, easily adjusted and on-demand......


That's only for brewed, I thought espresso grinders weren't great for filter?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

They aren't too bad but if you are only going to be using it for filter, why not have a look at a Filter Caf. That's got the same 60mm burr set as the low volume deli grinder and can be timed and on demand. They are £500 delivered


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I'd be single dosing either way as I switch up beans.

I'll have a look at that one, thanks.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You will find a used Santos for under £200 and it can do espresso as well, much better option for you than any oft he other suggestions


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> You will find a used Santos for under £200 and it can do espresso as well, much better option for you than any oft he other suggestions


Is it Santos 01, 04 and 43 that are reasonable for home use? I've seen plenty of 01s on eBay, but not sure how good they are.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It is the 01 you want. The 01 and 04 are essentially the same grinder in different casings


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> It is the 01 you want. The 01 and 04 are essentially the same grinder in different casings


Cool, thanks. Read some reviews about them and they don't seem to be too bad. Especially for such price.


----------

